# postal items



## mardigras (Jun 20, 2008)

Any idea how long it takes and reliability of postal items coming from uk?Also does anyone know where can you buy st8 hair straighteners [not online] in Dubai - want some back up ones [ these are as good as ghds but half the price!!]


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

mardigras said:


> Any idea how long it takes and reliability of postal items coming from uk?Also does anyone know where can you buy st8 hair straighteners [not online] in Dubai - want some back up ones [ these are as good as ghds but half the price!!]


I've used courier services from UK to DXB and vice versa and it can be a turnaround of about 2 days or overnight depending how much you pay. We have only ever sent documents and it's cost £20.00 for express service.

At the moment I have a few board games that are being sent from the UK. They were sent on the 14/08/2008 and still haven't arrived yet . There are 5 boxes (think the size of buckaroo boardgame) It cost me £34.00. Similarly I have had birthday cards arrive a wk or 2 later after they were sent. And also cd's that never arrived lol so a bit of a mixture.

Don't know about the hair straightners, but half the price of GHD's?? May need to look into that  Maybe if you have any friends or family coming out anytime soon they could bring them for you? Otherwise send them recorded delivery.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

UK standard overseas post can take anything bwtween 6 days and 6 months. For a quicker service, without the extortionate courier costs, use International Signed For. 

It is available at any UK post office and usually takes just a week or so. It has to go to a proper address though, so use a full company address, not just a PO Box number. (Note - NOT your home address, but ful company address inc PO Box & contact telephone number).


-


----------



## ayemax (Aug 27, 2008)

*Postal / Courier options*

Which UK courier service did you use? I have to send our visa application photographs, my marriage certificate, and a copy of my employment contract, and it all has to happen as soon as possible. DHL Express are quoting me £22 which seems OK.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

ayemax said:


> Which UK courier service did you use? I have to send our visa application photographs, my marriage certificate, and a copy of my employment contract, and it all has to happen as soon as possible. DHL Express are quoting me £22 which seems OK.


I used UPS (they were the closest ones and my SatNav didn't know the location for the 2 DHL postcodes in Gloucester - SatNav is RUBBISH - But I am also lazy  ).

The 'Saver' Service they offered got my docs to the intended location without even a postcode/PO Box No. but it cost me just short of £50!! 

I could track them too which was useful as my company insisted they would tell me when they got there - they didn't


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

ayemax said:


> Which UK courier service did you use? I have to send our visa application photographs, my marriage certificate, and a copy of my employment contract, and it all has to happen as soon as possible. DHL Express are quoting me £22 which seems OK.


It cost me about about the same. Used DHL once and another private company and it took about 2-3 working days which was ideal for the husbands company who needed it ASAP. I tried Post office and they quoted me almost £50.00!


----------



## ayemax (Aug 27, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I used UPS (they were the closest ones and my SatNav didn't know the location for the 2 DHL postcodes in Gloucester - SatNav is RUBBISH - But I am also lazy  ).
> 
> The 'Saver' Service they offered got my docs to the intended location without even a postcode/PO Box No. but it cost me just short of £50!!
> 
> I could track them too which was useful as my company insisted they would tell me when they got there - they didn't


Thanks CrazyMazy - I will go with DHL and keep fingers crossed - everything can be relaced except our Marriage Certificate. 

I see you are going to be in Dubai soon - what's your timeline? My wife and I are due to fly out on 20th Sept to begin our new life there. Looks as if I am going to be based in Media City, so the big challenge will be finding somewhere to live.

Are you going to be working there? My wife hates shopping so is wondering how she is going to fill her days.


----------



## ayemax (Aug 27, 2008)

teinesamoa said:


> It cost me about about the same. Used DHL once and another private company and it took about 2-3 working days which was ideal for the husbands company who needed it ASAP. I tried Post office and they quoted me almost £50.00!


Thanks for this - see also my reply to CrazyMazy above.


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

ayemax said:


> Thanks CrazyMazy - I will go with DHL and keep fingers crossed - everything can be relaced except our Marriage Certificate.
> 
> I see you are going to be in Dubai soon - what's your timeline? My wife and I are due to fly out on 20th Sept to begin our new life there. Looks as if I am going to be based in Media City, so the big challenge will be finding somewhere to live.
> 
> Are you going to be working there? My wife hates shopping so is wondering how she is going to fill her days.


LOL yay, a woman who hates shopping like me  I don't work either and fairly new to the scene even though hubby's been here a year already! I'm finding it difficult to find things to do, with no children to look after it makes it harder  People say that I should be happy that I don't have to work, but I love working and I can't wait to get my visa through just so that I can work part time. There are enough things to do in the beggining when you arrive sorting out your home, meeting people etc but after doing that I've found it dull and a bit boring, there are only so many times you can go to the pool and go out to coffee  I think having a part time job gives you something to do but also the luxury to have time to go out and establish a social network whilst the other half is working etc. anyhoo, that's my 2 cents, and anyone who doesn't like shopping that much is welcome at my house anytime  Let me know when you arrive and we could maybe meet up My hubby's a brit from Northampton and their main office is in Media City.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

ayemax said:


> Thanks CrazyMazy - I will go with DHL and keep fingers crossed - everything can be relaced except our Marriage Certificate.
> 
> I see you are going to be in Dubai soon - what's your timeline? My wife and I are due to fly out on 20th Sept to begin our new life there. Looks as if I am going to be based in Media City, so the big challenge will be finding somewhere to live.
> 
> Are you going to be working there? My wife hates shopping so is wondering how she is going to fill her days.


Timeline is EXTREMELY short!!!! 

Got the job through a contact I have back in July, after a couple of interviews (one in London and a telephone interview from my boss in Dubai), formal offer came early August and then the real panic set in. Company sent me contract and a list of things to send them and then I did a bit of running about - Only inconvenience was the attestation process. It's all been sent and now waiting for employment visa. I was told it would take 2-4 weeks and as they only recieved it just over a week ago, things are going to be tight as due to fly out on 14th September - then more panic as I try an find somewhere to live in the 3 weeks of hotel accommodation they have given me.

Always live my life a little lastminute.com so this seems no different and things always seem to work out ok 

I will be working (Information Risk Manager) but Dubizzle, Timeout Dubai and Dubai Donkey seem to have a lot of different activities, clubs to occupy her time. I even saw on Timeout Dubai that you could do a TV Presenters Course!! You can go Skiing, SCUBA Diving, Salsa Dancing so I'm sure your lass will find something to occupy herself.

HTH


----------



## ayemax (Aug 27, 2008)

Gin & T's our poison - very cold, very strong, so get ready for the invasion of some thirsty newbies!

If hubby is in Media City, where did you end up renting/buying? We were reckoning on a budget of about 140,000 AED a year, but it doesn't look as if that's going to be enough for a 2-bed apartment, especially furnished - or is shopping for furniture one of the fun[?] things to do.


----------



## ayemax (Aug 27, 2008)

My timeline was even shorter - interviewed by phone Friday 15th Aug, 2nd interview the following Tuesday, job offer came through Wednesday, and I accepted Thursday 21st Aug. The employment contract arrived last week with a start date of 22nd Sept. Luckily the Company Admin team are doing all or most of the paperwork - I just have to supply copies of stuff, and they reckon it will take a couple of weeks. They may not have taken account of Ramadan, however - I hear everything moves at half-speed during that month.

We have 3 weeks in a hotel paid for as well - then the search for more permanent digs.


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

why, G & T's just happens to be what's in our cupboards...as well as a few other favourite so hurry on over!

We managed to snag a 3 bdrm villa in Springs, 10 mins away from hubby's work. Unfortunately because he's a consultant he's currently consulting away in Academic City for the minute which is about 40 mins away. Our landlord funnily enough just delivered a letter today terminating our lease after the year is up, we suspect it's so he can raise the rent like so many other landlords. The same property is being advertised for 245,000-275,000 on the net :O yikes! way out of our league now, we paid 190,000 for it end of Nov last yr. So will be looking for something new in 3 months time  I hear mirdiff even though it's 30 minutes away from Media city is a pretty neat place to live (vibrant, outgoing) and you can get a decent place for a more fair amount of money. Anyway, will cross the bridge when we get there! But yes G & T's and a few cocktails withyour names on it here in the Springs when you arrive


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

ayemax said:


> My timeline was even shorter - interviewed by phone Friday 15th Aug, 2nd interview the following Tuesday, job offer came through Wednesday, and I accepted Thursday 21st Aug. The employment contract arrived last week with a start date of 22nd Sept. Luckily the Company Admin team are doing all or most of the paperwork - I just have to supply copies of stuff, and they reckon it will take a couple of weeks. They may not have taken account of Ramadan, however - I hear everything moves at half-speed during that month.
> 
> We have 3 weeks in a hotel paid for as well - then the search for more permanent digs.


I'm quite lucky in that my Company's admin team are also sorting everything out. Only thing I have needed to do is print off some docs, scan them into PDF files (for security and stops people altering as they could of they were word docs) and send them back across

Just had a quick look for that article of TimeOut Dubai that lists things to do...

Features, Top Features of the Week - TimeOutDubai.com

I'll let you know when my Visa comes through as my application is probably going to cross into the Ramadan period so that should give you an idea of how long it will take extra

Good Luck with everything and maybe see you all at the next forum bash.

HTH


----------



## ayemax (Aug 27, 2008)

*Thanks Crazy*



crazymazy1980 said:


> I'm quite lucky in that my Company's admin team are also sorting everything out. Only thing I have needed to do is print off some docs, scan them into PDF files (for security and stops people altering as they could of they were word docs) and send them back across
> 
> Just had a quick look for that article of TimeOut Dubai that lists things to do...
> 
> ...


I had arranged with the Company's European HR Team that I would take a call from the Dubai HR Team this morning at 9am, Dubai time. So there I was, from 6am in the UK, waiting for the call - until my good lady pointed out that it was 1st Sept, and Ramadan has now started, and it's a Bank Holiday .............. and I should have stayed in bed!

Thanks for the steer about Time Out. Good luck with your visa, and yes, let me know when it's ready.


----------

